# Calcium & Dicetel



## Kim Insko (Oct 31, 2001)

Hello, I am Type D and am considering a change of meds. I have been taking Dicetel 50mg 6x/day. Then I recently started a chinese herbal tea. I feel better, but get bad bloating and sometimes naseua and anxious in my chest. Not sure if it is from the tea though. But, the tea is just too expensive for me. About $90/month, and the doctors services are not covered so that's an extra charge and I have to take time off work and travel 3 hours once a month to see her. I just don't think I can afford it, as sad as that sounds. Anyway, I have been reading sooo much about caltrate. I was thinking of trying it if I go off the tea. Can I still take my dicetel (3x/day now), or will cause more harm than good. I would be taking it just to set my mind at ease until I am confident about the caltrate. If someone has any thoughts, I would appreciate it very much!!!!Kimbakinsko###telusplanet.net[/EMAIL [IMG]http://eveclone.closedtopic.net/infopop/emoticons/icon_biggrin.gif[/IMG]


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

You need to check with the pharmacist about taking calcium with your other meds. In most cases it is not a problem the only thing that happens is it may absorb some of you other medication and you will not get the full effect of that. I know it is important for those who take thyroid meds to take the calcium 4 hours apart. So you may want to take the calcium at a different time than your other med.If you start the calcium start slow with 1/2 tablet at each meal. Do this for about 3 days and see how you are. Then if the diarrhes is not under control up the dose to 1 tablet at each meal. All calcium is not the same so get a calcium carbonate 600 mg with vitamin D 200 IU.print out the info so you can follow it as best you can.This is what has helped me for more than 3 years with almost daily attacks of urgent DIARRHEA. Calcium is known to be constipating so if you are that IBS type do not take it. Here is the what and how to take the calcium information if you suffer from DIARRHEACalcium is an OTC supplement we all do not usually get enough of. No Rx needed to purchase this.When you take calcium about 40% of the dose gets to the bones the rest is eliminated in our waste. The calcium goes to the intestines and soaks up excess fluids and binds them together and they are gotten rid of in our waste.This is a process that can be continued by taking the calcium carbonate on a regular basis thus giving a more formed BM.There is calcium carbonate which helps us with DIARRHEA and there is calcium citrate which is more easily absorbed by the body and gets to the bones.A lot of the calcium supplements contain a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to magnesium. Magnesium is not helpful for us with DIARRHEA only causing more in most cases. So do not purchase this combination. It will only make things worse.The dose to take is different for everyone. I must take 3 a day one at each meal and it does not make a difference if I take it before during or after just take it regularly.The most success has come for using any formula of calcium supplement that is like Caltrate 600 Plus with Vitamin D and Minerals in the purple and white box. I hope this will help anyone wishing to try it and I am always here to answer any questions for you. I have a lot of feed back form many users.There are other things to consider. If you take any other meds check the side effects and also check with the pharmacist to see it taking calcium will interfere with you other medications and how you might take them.The only side effect is at the beginning of taking the calcium you may have some gas or indigestion but this usually goes away soon after taking a regular dose for a few days as your body adjusts to the added calcium.Starting with 1/2 tablet doses with each meal will lessen this problem and it may be enough to control the DIARRHEA attacks without making you constipated. Constipation can be a problem so be careful not to take too much.I had my gall bladder removed in 1976 and from that time on I had suffered urgent attacks of DIARRHEA. Went through a lot of test but nothing else could be found.I took many of the meds for bowel spasms and cramps over the years but nothing ever seemed to help. I started to take a calcium supplement to help prevent bone loss in later years and from the first day I felt relief. I was pretty much a prisoner to the bathroom or had to go without eating to be able to leave the house.I must take 1 tablet with each meal and the DIARRHEA does not come back if I miss taking it I get DIARRHEA.The way it works is the calcium carbonate it a binder and when you take it only about 40% of the calcium gets to the bones and the rest is gotten rid of in our waste. During the process it gets to the intestines and soaks up excess bile and water and helps give a more solid BM. Now that you have no gall bladder the bile fluid goes directly into the intestines and causes irritation and DIARRHEA. The calcium carbonate soaks this up and no more DIARRHEA. It works great for a lot of us and you just have to take the calcium regularly and do not miss. I started with Caltrate 600 Plus with vitamin d and minerals and it does seem to make a difference in the ingredients of calcium... This one seems to do the best job for most. You can buy other store brands of calcium with the same ingredients that work just as well but they need to have the same ingredients. I get Member's Mark Brand from Sam's Club you get 300 tablets for 8.99.Let me know if you need more help.You won't be sorry if you try it. I suggest starting with 1/2 tablet with each meal at first this may be enough to control the diarrhea if not in a few days up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. The side effect is constipation so if you feel it coming on just cut the dose.It is important to use a calcium that is as much alike as the Caltrate brand. Let me list the ingredients:Vitamin D 200 IUCalcium 500 or 600 MG (This should be calcium carbonate form)Magnesium 40 MG (No more than this amount because magnesium will cause you to have DIARRHEA but because calcium is constipating the magnesium helps to counter act that effect)Zinc 7.5 MGCopper 1 MGManganese 1.8 MGBoron 250 MCG.There are other brands with the same ingredients so get something as close as you can. Then start with 1/2 tablet with each meal and in a few days if this is not enough to control your DIARRHEA then up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. If you feel you are becoming constipated the cut back on the dose. It has been working since the first day I started taking it July 1998 and as long as I take 3 a day (this is the amount I must take it may be different for you) I remain DIARRHEA free. No cramps, bloating or DIARRHEA.The dose you take with each meal is not the dose that is helping you at that meal it is the prior ones that have time to works their way through you system to soak up excess bile and water in the intestines.It also works for those of you who still have the gall bladder.It is worth a try and I have been getting some good feedback from Lotronex users who are getting some help with the calcium. Take Care,Linda


----------



## Kim Insko (Oct 31, 2001)

Thanks, I think I will try it. I take a multivitamin for women, extra iron, etc. Will that have an effect? I can always go back to a regular multivitamin. Also, I am getting B12 shots once a month? Any problems there? Next time I get my shot (this friday) I will check with them to see about contradictions.Thanks!!!!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Kimba,You may have just told me why you are having diarrhea. Multivitamins are a cause of lots of stomach upset and if the amount of magnesium in the vitamins you are taking is high this will cause you to have diarrhea. The vitamin C and is an acid and will cause stomach upset. vitamin e has caused me diarrhea in the past when I took it. The b12 shot should not be a problem.Linda


----------



## Kim Insko (Oct 31, 2001)

Hi! Thanks again. If I take the Caltrate with the minerals (I think the same one you do), do you think I need to take additional supplements? I was mostly taking them for the iron, but that seems to be fine now, just the B12 is low and I'm eating more of the iron rich foods, so that should be fine. I wouldn't mind dropping the multivitamins totally. I'm very excited about this switch. Thank you for all your help and keep your fingers crossed!!Kimba


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Kimba,When you are fighting this IBS thing the less you need to take the better. Even something we think could not possible cause us a problem can. Vitamins have things in them that will cause us problems. Vitamin C, Vitamin E and magnesium to name a few will irritate the stomach and cause diarrhea. If we can get out stomach straightened out then we can eat enough good foods to get all the vitamins we need.SO I think stop all the vitamins and give the calcium a chance to work you can always go back if you feel you need to.Let me know how you do. If you do not have great success with the calcium with minerals next bottle just get a calcium carbonate with vitamin d. Linda


----------



## Kim Insko (Oct 31, 2001)

Thanks for the info! The multivitamins I take do not have magnesium in them anyway, but I'm going to stop to see what happens. Unfortunately, since going off the chinese tea, I am a bit C. So I will wait a few days to get back to normal and if the D comes back, I'm on it!! I'll keep you posted.Kimba


----------

